#ubuntu-ports 2007-10-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
<fabbione> lamont: installer is going through installing base now from ports.u.c :)
<fabbione> so i guess we just need bind9 for hppa
<lamont> fabbione: did it install all the way?
<fabbione> well almost
<fabbione> bind9 is required after base-isntall
<fabbione> up to tasksel basically it was perfect
<lamont> that build1 upload is looking more tempting
<fabbione> go ahead and do it :)
<lamont> I will wait the 5 hours.
<lamont> I will be patient.
<lamont> I am a good boy.
<fabbione> i know you want it :)
<lamont> man these affirmations are challenging
<fabbione> ROFL
<lamont> fabbione: what does this want, I ask the X god: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9692173/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-hppa.xserver-xorg-input-microtouch_1%3A1.1.0-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lamont> it's a representative instance of a class of failures
<fabbione> lamont: checking
<fabbione> ../../src/microtouch.c:64:1: warning: "NEED_XF86_TYPES" redefined
<fabbione> feh...
<fabbione> this can go back to a broken Xserver build
<lamont> or non-existant Xserver build
<fabbione> lamont: how old is xorg-server?
<fabbione> xorg-server-1.3.0.0.dfsg$ grep NEED_XF86_TYPES * -r
<fabbione> configure:#define NEED_XF86_TYPES 1
<fabbione> configure.ac:   AC_DEFINE(NEED_XF86_TYPES, 1, [Need XFree86 typedefs] )
<fabbione> hw/xfree86/os-support/shared/libc_wrapper.c:#define NEED_XF86_TYPES 1
<fabbione> include/xorg-server.h:#define NEED_XF86_TYPES 1
<fabbione> include/do-not-use-config.h.in:#undef NEED_XF86_TYPES
<fabbione> include/xorg-config.h.in:#undef NEED_XF86_TYPES
<fabbione> include/xorg-server.h.in:#undef NEED_XF86_TYPES
<fabbione> include/do-not-use-config.h:#define NEED_XF86_TYPES 1
<fabbione> include/xorg-config.h:#define NEED_XF86_TYPES 1
<fabbione> this is the very latest server
<fabbione> and it looks like it's pretty much forced
<fabbione>  gutsy hppa   Successfully built  (DONE)
<fabbione> hmm
<lamont> most recent xorg built on hppa
<fabbione> oh hmm
<fabbione> nevermind
<fabbione> that's broken on i386 too
<fabbione> or something underneath broke it after it was built
<lamont> ah - you beat me to checking on i386
<fabbione> but i am not going to dig why.. it's universe :)
<lamont> right
<lamont> I just dumped it on -motu. :)
<lamont> hrm.. is this channel logged along with the rest of #u-*?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> but the log won't appear for another 10/15 minutes on the web
<lamont> oh well.
<lamont> :-D
* lamont grumbles at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9710403/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-hppa.libgstreamer-perl_0.09-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fabbione> go perl!
<fabbione> lamont: did you sync bind9?
<lamont> no.  it'll be available for archive types to sync in about 2 hours...
<fabbione> ok
#ubuntu-ports 2007-10-04
<fabbione> lamont: score
<fabbione> Linux baldios 2.6.22-12-hppa32 #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 17:50:57 UTC 2007 parisc
<fabbione> fully installed from scratch
<lamont> fabbione: rock!
<lamont> fabbione: if you install ubuntu-desktop from buildd.m.c, does gnome work?
* lamont >opffice
<fabbione> lamont: dunno... i only had time to do a basic install
<lamont> I'll dig around and find a graphics card and see what I see then
